# best double barrel



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

i like the skb for the money.


----------



## KEITH207 (Feb 17, 2005)

Merimac said:


> i like the skb for the money.


  I have a Ithaca/SKB 200e in 20ga with 25" barrels in ic/mod. Great handeling gun for around $1000.


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

I really like the Browning Cynergy 20ga feather 5lbs . I carry much more than shoot , love the lines . fits me well. I have the 12 gauge std wieght for sporting clay. but it to heavy for me to treck all day. if I was looking for something lighter on the wallet I would choose the traditions [made by Fausti] for 500 to 1000 bucks depending on grade and model. but I was lucky enough to afford the brownings at the time


----------



## DiversWelcome (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a 12 ga Browning Citori Feather. It weighs in at around 6.8lbs. I really like it is light enough to carry around all day and my feeling is why go small when you can go big at the same weight. Some day I might need to go to a 20 just for the weight but right now I am happy. If I had to do it over again I would of looked for one with an english stock, but I got a really good deal on it. And it is pretty too!


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a 20 skb sxs and was carried all but two days this year
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

I got Mine from LCS - grade lll, 28 gauge, love it. Also on occation carry a 20 gauge Fox mod. B - 26" vent. rib, choked skeet/skeet, that I found used at a local gun shop - CHEAP. It had been on the rack about an hour when I snatched it up ! Good luck in Your search. C-man


----------



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

I use the Ruger Red Label 28 gage with a 26" barrel. I really like the weight and it is quick to the shoulder for me personally. In late season grouse I do change the chokes to that extra reach. Although my shooting still stinks!!


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

My father has 3 red labels one in each guage they sure do feel good, i also own a cz 28 sxs wich i love they both feel good, i like the look of the cz guns but have never shouldered an o/u from them. any opinions on the cz's ive only had mine for one season and didnt use it all the time but i like it so far. the 20 guage red labe is my choice as of now. I really like the MADE IN USA thing


----------



## HarleyP (Mar 4, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> But for the record I carry a 100 year old LC Smith.
> 
> .


Really? I thought you carried a BUL 12ga 1 1/4 oz of 7/1/2's follwed up with #6's. Mr grouse commander, slump buster.  That's kinda like a double.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

HarleyP said:


> Really? I thought you carried a BUL 12ga 1 1/4 oz of 7/1/2's follwed up with #6's. Mr grouse commander, slump buster.  That's kinda like a double.


 Actually it's kinda like a triple. :lol:

I carried my LC more last year than any of my other guns but next year its all about testing tailgate load limits so the BUL will get the nod.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I carry an SKB 280E 20ga choked Skeet/Skeet, just incase I have to back-up C-man after he blows two holes in the sky with his Ugy...:yikes::evilsmile I also acquired a Fausti Style SXS 12ga, English stock and splinter forearm. It has all the tubes you'd ever need. We're still sorting eachother out at this point however. FRANK


----------



## dbortolani (Mar 11, 2007)

browning citori lightning featherlite, 20ga, 26.5"


----------



## CPO RETIRED (Nov 18, 2008)

Single trigger, 28" barrels, Imp Cyl and Modifled


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

They will never win a beauty contest, or make many people green with envy, but I am partial to old Savage Fox sxs's I saw one last year in 16 ga I should have jumped on, but I am holding out for a nice 20 to match my 12.


----------



## HarleyP (Mar 4, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Actually it's kinda like a triple. :lol:
> 
> I carried my LC more last year than any of my other guns but next year its all about testing tailgate load limits so the BUL will get the nod.


Atta boy, that's the spirit.


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

dallasdog said:


> My father has 3 red labels one in each guage they sure do feel good


Jesse,

It sounds like you have enough guns to chose from. 

Your dad will be out chasing that new puppy (Brigard) through the woods this year coming up, and he'll be too exhausted to shoot or carry a gun for that matter. You're the one that going to be killing grouse and woodcock over that Dallas dog of yours.

Brian.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Bonz 54 said:


> I also acquired a Fausti Style SXS 12ga, English stock and splinter forearm. It has all the tubes you'd ever need. We're still sorting each other out at this point however. FRANK


Nice buy, Frank. I like their ads.  I am partial to Italian made double guns, both those with barrels aligned properly (sidebys) and those other stacked barreled jobs.:evilsmile

NB


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

NB,

I would have to agree with you on their ads, they certainly are smokin'... I would have prefered a single selective trigger and a beavertail forearm. But that leaves the door open for a future purchase. :coolgleam FRANK


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd like to hear some more about the Fausti's. (?)


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

The one I chose is the Fausti Style SXS, in 12 ga. It has an English Straight Stock, splinter forearm, 5 screw-in Choke tubes, double triggers, automatic ejectors, tang safety. The finish is oil and semi flat. The wood is quite nice for a gun in that price range. I could have gotten it with a pistol grip and single selective trigger, but I wanted the English stock. I believe you can get the pistol grip model in a 20 bore. They market them through Cabela's, so that part is nice. The fit and finish on the gun is quite good, equal to guns I've handled at twice the price. FRANK


----------

